# Redundant colon?



## 22188 (Feb 13, 2007)

The same doctor that did the colonoscopy on me a few days ago and wants to prescribe MiraLax for my diarrhea(which I'm NOT taking) and cramping symptoms also said I had a redundant colon. I called his office back to try to get in touch with him to discuss this further but haven't been successful. I'm still waiting on a call back from his nurse. I was given a vague explanation about a redundant colon by a nurse when I had my colonoscopy...something about too much colon and I'm a thin person and there's not enough room or something? I'm confused. I don't know if this would cause any of these IBS-like symptoms or not and I really need some answers. Has anyone else been diagnosed with a redundant colon and if so, what exactly is it? I just want some straight answers.


----------



## 20708 (Mar 28, 2005)

I was diagnosed with "redundant and spastic colon" after my colonoscopy. A friend of mine who was a gastro nurse explained to me that this is an old fashioned way of saying "too much/more than normal length of colon" and IBS (the spastic part). My gastro Dr. was from another country and quite 'old school', hence the old school language that he used. I, however, have IBS-C.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Redundant colon is a colon that is longer than usual. Often there ends up being an extra bend to it, it can make it harder to do the colonoscopy sometimes.http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/redundant-colon/AN00239 describes it and has a picture (you can click to enlarge) of what the difference between normal and redundant is.It is hard to know if it plays any role in the IBS symptoms because you find that in people without any GI problems.K.


----------

